# Best readily available shampoo?



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Lizzy needs a bath - today. So, I don't have time to order any shampoo and/or conditioner. What shampoos and conditioners that are readily available at stores such as Petco and/or PetSmart would you recommend? (She's in coat change, and I'm afraid I simply did not realize what a difference that would make in trying to keep her well-groomed!) Thank you in advance for your suggestions. 

(Does anyone have any experience with Tropiclean products?)


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I know many wont agree, but, we have been using Pantene or Aussie shampoo and conditioner on Hugo. It works great for him, and does not leave him itchy or anything, and his fur is left smelling great, and is amazingly soft. He too is starting to go through a coat change. (He is bathed at least once a week usually twice) however if you know your pup has skin allergies or is sensative i would use a actual pet shampoo. 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

One of the many effects of having many dogs of different breeds is having many dog products. I have a bunch of dog shampoos. The high-end stuff is the Chris Christensen's White on White and Spectrum set. I also have earthbath oatmeal shampoo, Biogroom whitening shampoo and I've even used Pantene conditioner on my dog as well when I forgot the conditioner bottle in another room. I think the best kind of shampoo and conditioner for poodles are volumizing shampoos and conditioners. 
I am a big fan because it looks great after a blow dry. My thought is the most expensive isn't necessarily the best and not really worth the money because it isn't that different from the less expensive one. I would check the ingredient list for anything undesirable. I have yet to try the Isle of Dog but their volumizing shampoo is highly recommended for poodles. I like the price and I like the reviews for the Isle of dog.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

When it comes to shampoo I'm fairly relaxed. I've used some human shampoo I had on hand (a simple cleansing shampoo) a couple of times and I recently bought a bottle of dog shampoo at Winner's (think TJ Maxx type store). I feel that if you are just looking to clean your dog and you rinse really well, it's not a huge concern. I'd obviously just not reuse anything that he reacted badly to but so far, no problems. I think a bit more carefully about conditioner that you aren't rinsing out 100%. 

(Keep in mind that I don't have a poodle coat to deal with.)


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

rj16 said:


> When it comes to shampoo I'm fairly relaxed. I've used some human shampoo I had on hand (a simple cleansing shampoo) a couple of times and I recently bought a bottle of dog shampoo at Winner's (think TJ Maxx type store). I feel that if you are just looking to clean your dog and you rinse really well, it's not a huge concern. I'd obviously just not reuse anything that he reacted badly to but so far, no problems. I think a bit more carefully about conditioner that you aren't rinsing out 100%.
> 
> (Keep in mind that I don't have a poodle coat to deal with.)


Definitely a good through rinse is key! 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been wondering the same thing. Too many choices...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I use Tropiclean products because they don't bother my allergies and Asthma, I use Papaya Coconut on the poodles and Berry on the pom /chi.

I used their detangler on my tpoo Beatrice during her coat change


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I've used the Tropiclean puppy shampoo for puppies. 

If you are near a Tractor Supply, Cowboy Magic has a really nice line of shampoo, conditioner, and dematter. 

I have also used human products, including Aussie Moist.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I like Earthbath. You can get it at Petco.


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

I used Tropiclean on our Scooby (RIP). He had seasonal skin allergies, and so I used the medicated shampoo on him. It helped.


----------



## tbarr (Feb 26, 2017)

I use one of two things: Oster Naturals or Nature's Miracle. For both types, I choose the oatmeal varieties. The Oster shampoos and conditioner smell particularly good, and they're cheap (so cheap, in fact, that I'm sure I'm going to find out from someone that they have ingredients that should never be put on a dog or something scary like that). Neither brand has ever irritated my dogs' skin.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

tbarr said:


> I use one of two things: Oster Naturals or *Nature's Miracle*. For both types, I choose the oatmeal varieties. The Oster shampoos and conditioner smell particularly good, and they're cheap (so cheap, in fact, that I'm sure I'm going to find out from someone that they have ingredients that should never be put on a dog or something scary like that). Neither brand has ever irritated my dogs' skin.


I really like the unscented Nature's Miracle, with Earthbath coming in second place, as far as pet store brands go.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I really like the unscented Nature's Miracle, with Earthbath coming in second place, as far as pet store brands go.


Once I tried earth bath I was hooked. It rinses well an smells awesome!I ADORE the conditioner!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

If you don't want to commit to a new shampoo then you can look to see if there are any self-serve dog-washes in your area. They usually have single-use products you can try out.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your suggestions! Lisasgirl, I really wish I had seen your post earlier, because that is a really good idea! However, I ended up with Tropiclean. A couple of people here suggested it, it has really good reviews on-line, AND Shirlee Kalstone mentioned it in her so highly recommended Poodle grooming book. (Which I own because I keep trying to convince myself that I'm going to learn to do my own grooming one of these days.) I bought the detangler, too, which was probably the most important thing since she's going through coat change. I gave her a bath this evening, and she is silky soft right now, so I guess it's all good. Thanks, again!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Tropiclean detangler helped me through Beatrice mid winter coat changem I suggest bathing and using the detangler weekly though


----------

